# Custom MGP Caliper Covers



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Black is a bad color in terms of showing off. All it does is blend in the background.

Would like to see silver, polished or gm.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Black is a bad color in terms of showing off. All it does is blend in the background.
> 
> Would like to see silver, polished or gm.


I am considering having the lettering and the bolt heads refilled in Silver; that would help them stand out more.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

^^Agreed but i would not want a color unless i did not have drum brakes in the back. I feel that if I were to get colored calipers in front it would draw attention to all my brakes including my ugly drums haha


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I like the look of black. It's not flashy, but the opposite. It takes away from something that is otherwise offensive to the eyes, and a set of front calipers after a few midwest winters can be quite offensive. I'll take black over rust any day.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Took them off and having only the bolt caps re-filled in silver, leaving the word Cruze in gloss black and naturally the cover itself Matte Black. I will post pics when I get them back, should be Friday.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Bac, would you happen to have a pic of your car with those wheels? I cannot decide if I want to try for Eco rims or the stock rims you have. I don't want to hijack the thread or anything but what about a full shot? Thanks!


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

As requested


----------

